# Conformation Critique young Friesian



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This picture is just about impossible to critique. A picture of him standing square to the side would show the conformation.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

It's hard to get a good side shot. The isle ways are sooo narrow :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

That's quite a bit better. :wink:

He has a nice shoulder with a nice up right neck. He has heavy muscles on the under side of his neck but this will be less predominant with correct training. He is slightly long in the back and I'd like to see a more balanced hind end but is still well built. He seems a tad croup high in some shots but may eventually even out with growth. He also has somewhat of a weak loin but this is very predominant in Friesians. Some shots look a touch over at the knee, some do not. I can't tell. Other wise, the legs like nice. The croup appears to be a good length as well. He has a good length in his cannon with a good amount of bone.

He seems like a very sweet boy!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

What kind of ride do you get with a long back? We are taking him in a couple of weeks to get evaluated for the Keuring next year. Thanks for the input, I'd like to hear what everyone thinks so I'm prepared... Ofcourse my baby will always be perfect to me no matter what they say :wink:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Very handsome!!

Although I'm very biased to Fresians lol!!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

You don't necessarily get a different ride, MAYBE longer flatter strides, but really the main thing about long backs is that it can be difficult to collect the horse because of it.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Very nice, obvisally he is young so he should mature to a loverly horse!! I havent seen fresions in real life before, but i live on a farm 5h away from any majour cities so i don't get out much  They have a very high head carriage don't they!!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

like a giraffe :lol: Thanks for the response. I'm really bad at confirmation critiques so anything to prepare me for what the judges are going to say is really helpful.


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi jpost, from what I can see, he has very good conformation, though I am no expert on this! It seems to me though that out of all breeds, the Friesian breed in general usually has good conformation. I went and visited two friesians yesterday, one being more of the baroque type build, and the other being more of a modern type. Before I went, I was sure that when I buy a Friesian it would be a baroque one, but after seeing them in person, I am quite inlove with the sportier type! I think your baby's still got a lot of growing to do, I read somewhere that Friesians grow fairly slowely and are not fully mature until the age 8. Good luck at the keuring!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys... I went to the Keuring last year and it was brutal. The judges had no mercy. There were actually a lot of foals that had confirmation issues. I worry about mine because he is toed out right now. When I got him at 6 months, his legs were perfect but the older he got, the more toed out he got. My farrier and vet keeps reasuring me that when his chest fills out his legs will straighten out. The only faith I really have in this is one of his legs are straightening out. It's weird but the toeing out seems to switch feet sometimes too. Oh well, this is one of the big reasons I am taking him to the keuring clinic. I want an unbiased opinion.


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes I have heard the Keuring is very harsh, I was thinking about going to check out the one in Monroe, Washington as I've never been. Would be good to see what its like and learn a bit about it before I get my Friesian


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely go! You can really see who has quality horses and cares about breeding. It's nice to compare all the different horses and breeders. The stallions are pretty amazing too. It definitely takes a special someone to handle a stallion. The most dangerous part of the Keuring is almost all those babies are for sale! Very hard to resist. My breeder is expecting an Anton343 baby... Wow, I really want that baby. I have one boy from that mare (he's a Wander baby). We are really happy with the results. Have you seen that stallion Anton? I love all that hair!


----------

